# Has anyone conceived with own eggs - whether naturally or IVF - aged 44 or 45???



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm feeling very low at present, so I was wondering whether anyone had any success stories either of natural conception or IVF with their own eggs aged 44 or 45?  Does anyone know of a clinic who would even let you try IVF / natural cycle IVF with own eggs aged 44.5?  I'm terrified of being refused to be able to try treatment with my own eggs - even now, I'm just not ready for donor eggs and not sure that it ever would be an option for us.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Beside_the-seaside
Sorry you are feeling so low.      I don't know your story so far but have you approached any clinics yet to ask them about treatment?  In my case, the cut-off age for IVF at my clinic was 46, and I had my FET transfer with them the day before my 46th birthday. My frozen embryos for that transfer were from fresh IVF cycles when I was 42 (own eggs)  but I am pretty sure I could have had a  fresh cycle with them at 45 too.  The chances of IVF success with your own eggs at 44 are admittedly very low but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't try if you want to.  If you want to go down the IVF route, I am sure you will find a clinic who will treat you. They may be pretty upfront with you about the chances of success, but that doesn't mean they won't treat you.

PS: My clinic didn't actually specialise in treating older women but I know that there are some clinics which do - I am sure you can find information about them on FF if you would like to try one of them, and there are also threads on natural cycle IVF which will give you names of clinics to try.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Seaside there are two women recently who went to Serum in Athens. Justine just had OE twins at 44 and HMB is pregnant with OE at 45. Both women keep in touch on the over 40's long term chatters thread. I'm considering going again myself and Serum would be my first choice over a clinic in the UK. 
Agate on fertility friends has a lot of experience with Serum if you need more info. 
Good luck!    
xxA


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello Beside the Seaside,
I just wanted to offer encouragement by telling you I have a friend in France who conceived naturally at 44 and gave birth at 45. She didn't do any IVF treatments, but mentioned that she went to see an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility in Belgium after having tried for years. 

Have faith in trying naturally too!!!   

Ipomée


----------



## Snowfallz (Mar 12, 2013)

I know how you feel with the age thing. I'm 45 trying to conceive our last child. I had to take some time off after the last c-section and do some self-care. That might NOT have been the best choice now if I use my own eggs. Probably 1/3 the clinics will do IVF's with your own eggs as long as your hormone levels are within reason and your overall health. You have to ask them looking at your medical history. My clinic does IVF and IUIs up to 45 only. After 46 plus they push more for DE. Our success rate will not be as good but not impossible. I had my last child at 44.  (Pregnant at 43 after 2 IUIs.) I'm trying again and hope for the best. At my age, I'm not using IVF since the egg quality determines the success in our situation (sperm healthy). I just use a higher number of eggs to conceive hopefully and more meds. You have to interview the clinic and see where their goals are to meet your needs. Some clinics worry about their numbers and go by stats alone.


----------

